# I have never bow hunted and want to start



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

As far as compound bows go........... you couldnt go wrong with the PSE X- Force! one of the top five fastes bows on the market, nearly vibration free, quiet and has a great over all feeling to it. ( BEST BOW OF 2007 ) i shoot one, and absolutly love it. 

look it up........... on www.pse-archery.com or on any mager hunting website, and you will come to find that it is one of the best bows ever made, if not the best bow ever made. 

price range- $600 - $840 for a bare bow........... with a whole set up you will be looking close to around $1000.
i have a total of $1300 into my bow.

good luck


----------



## Miamidlp6 (Apr 19, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> As far as compound bows go........... you couldnt go wrong with the PSE X- Force! one of the top five fastes bows on the market, nearly vibration free, quiet and has a great over all feeling to it. ( BEST BOW OF 2007 ) i shoot one, and absolutly love it.
> 
> look it up........... on www.pse-archery.com or on any mager hunting website, and you will come to find that it is one of the best bows ever made, if not the best bow ever made.
> 
> ...



Thank you i am taking a look at it now


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.. I'm also 17.. and i started bowhunting 4 years ago. I started off with a buckmasters bow.. then i upgraded to a Hoyt. 

I like the Hoyt (www.hoytusa.com) becuz it is a naturally heavier bow. Helps me that much to steady the bow and is practically vibration free. And you get it sighted in and you will shoot great. I have a Hoyt Xtec and i love it. Never gone wrong with my $700.. 

The only way to see what YOU want is to go to a pro shop and ask to see many varieties of bows and they will be happy. 

Like ^ there.. ask about the X-force.. and as for hoyt... ask to see the Line-up... Some bows are great and some bows arent. Just go experience for yourself.

just my $.02


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> As far as compound bows go........... you couldnt go wrong with the PSE X- Force! one of the top five fastes bows on the market, nearly vibration free, quiet and has a great over all feeling to it. ( BEST BOW OF 2007 ) i shoot one, and absolutly love it.
> 
> look it up........... on www.pse-archery.com or on any mager hunting website, and you will come to find that it is one of the best bows ever made, if not the best bow ever made.
> 
> ...


I also shoot an x-force and love it!.
but if your not wanting to spen 600-840 for a bare bow take a look at the Rouge-X the bow is $499 brand new and is amazing to shoot here is the web link for the bow http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=55445&u=0822MF

i think that this would be the best bow for your buck, as i said before this bow is great to shoot and still well over 300fps.:darkbeer:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Check out elitearchery they make very fast, smooth and vibration free bows depending on your draw lenght. Look at the synergey or the GTO


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you are just in it for enjoyment, and have no intentions of immediately bieng able to smack the bull's eye, then try making a bow and arrows.

You can get a red oak board from Home Depot or Lowes for less than $10, and it will make you a fine longbow- perfect for hunting. Instructions are on page 12 of the "Selfbows" forum. String material (B-50 dacron) is about $10 for a spool that will make several strings (which I also show how to do), and arrows can be bought or made. With all that left over money you can buy some really nice premade arrows- and arrows are what give you accuracy.

Of course, this is provided you are doing this for the enjoyment of it. It will take several months of almost daily practice to become accurate enough with it for ehtical hunting. However, once you become accurte with it, a longbow is just as good as a compound- as far as hunting is concerned.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Miamidlp6 said:


> I am 17 years old, i've gone hunting with shotguns, rilfes, and musleloaders, never gone with a bow, a friend of my swears by it, and quiet honestly i'd like to try something new, i dont have a bow, and ideas of the starts i would need and the price range (the cost for it is not that big of a deal just need to kno wat i am looking at).


check out the fred bear Truth. haven't shot it but hear nothing but good out of it, and it is cheap....er then other new bows. you can spend more money on arrows, rests, sights etc. :wink:


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i would go with the fred bear truth my friend has one shoots good for the money.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i would go with a used bow from the classifieds just have a parent creat an account and do it for you.

mathews, hoyt, bear, pse, high country just to name a few

i got a hoyt xtec off AT and i absoultely love it. They will run about $300 for barebow. you could get everything else you need for 400 or less. i also have a toxonics sight and i love it it is REALLY bright and i dont need a sight light or anything

or you can do what kegan said and make abow. i dont shoot my compound nearly as much as i used to because making and shooting your own bows is so much fun. i plan to hunt with one of mine this season.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I am also 17 and I shoot a Bear Truth and it shoots awsome.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, and if you make your own bow to start, you can always buy a compound or something later on if you find you don't want a longbow. But a simple wooden longbow is tops- all that matters is the arrows and how much you choose to practice. Unlike modern compounds, the accuracy depends on you, all the bow has to do is shoot the arrow.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Miamidlp6 said:


> I am 17 years old, i've gone hunting with shotguns, rilfes, and musleloaders, never gone with a bow, a friend of my swears by it, and quiet honestly i'd like to try something new, i dont have a bow, and ideas of the starts i would need and the price range (the cost for it is not that big of a deal just need to kno wat i am looking at).


if your going to stat at that age dont make the mistake i did i started young and finally got a good bow last year at age 13 
go with a hoyt,parker,or mattews all good bows my personall beliefs for hunting are either darton or browning but anywhere from 250 to 700


----------



## Miamidlp6 (Apr 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> If you are just in it for enjoyment, and have no intentions of immediately bieng able to smack the bull's eye, then try making a bow and arrows.
> 
> You can get a red oak board from Home Depot or Lowes for less than $10, and it will make you a fine longbow- perfect for hunting. Instructions are on page 12 of the "Selfbows" forum. String material (B-50 dacron) is about $10 for a spool that will make several strings (which I also show how to do), and arrows can be bought or made. With all that left over money you can buy some really nice premade arrows- and arrows are what give you accuracy.
> 
> Of course, this is provided you are doing this for the enjoyment of it. It will take several months of almost daily practice to become accurate enough with it for ehtical hunting. However, once you become accurte with it, a longbow is just as good as a compound- as far as hunting is concerned.


You kno this doesnt seem like a half bad idea honestly i mean i am going to get a compound but i think i am going to make one of these as well thanks bro abput ho much time do u put into one of these bows?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

EVERBODY HAS THEIR OWN FAVORITE.
What works for them may not work for you.

Shoot no less that 6 different bows, and get what you are comfortable drawing, and shooting. Saying you have the best means nothing if you don't enjoy shooting it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Miamidlp6 said:


> You kno this doesnt seem like a half bad idea honestly i mean i am going to get a compound but i think i am going to make one of these as well thanks bro abput ho much time do u put into one of these bows?


It's pretty easy if you can get a board from Home Depot or Lowes. A 1x2 of red oak is already near finished dimensions (1 1/2" wide, 3/4" thick)- you just have to taper the ends. All you need to do is watch the grain (just look for a board where the grain lines run from end to end) when buying the board.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

You should go to a pro shop and try out a bunch of bows and buy the one you like the best.


----------



## Miamidlp6 (Apr 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> It's pretty easy if you can get a board from Home Depot or Lowes. A 1x2 of red oak is already near finished dimensions (1 1/2" wide, 3/4" thick)- you just have to taper the ends. All you need to do is watch the grain (just look for a board where the grain lines run from end to end) when buying the board.


Thank u, i sent u a few Privtie messages askin a few things


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

like kegan said... if you buy some ting cheap you cant be upset if you dont like it. for hunting i shoot a pse firestorm x...fast and accurate.
all bows have their pros and cons. try afew and i mean actually try them. some shops will let you "borrow" a bow for a day to get the feel of this. but be carefull you have to read the fine print

chris


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bowtech general all the way. I have shot most every high end bow on the market and the general is the best one in my mind. great brace hight, very smooth, decently fast, you cannot hear the thing at all and zero vibration. I would shoot one if i wasnt able to get martins for free.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Bowtech general all the way. I have shot most every high end bow on the market and the general is the best one in my mind. great brace hight, very smooth, decently fast, you cannot hear the thing at all and zero vibration. I would shoot one if i wasnt able to get martins for free.


Like I said...



2005Ultramag said:


> EVERBODY HAS THEIR OWN FAVORITE.
> What works for them may not work for you.
> 
> Shoot no less that 6 different bows, and get what you are comfortable drawing, and shooting. Saying you have the best means nothing if you don't enjoy shooting it.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i suggest getting the alpine silverodo eclipse, one of the edges or one of the new brownings.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

I suggest you do a little research before you jump head first into archery and buy a $700 dollar bow. Keagan was right on the money when he suggested a self-made bow this will train you to aim so to speak I started when I was around 12 shooting a recurve bow and I honestly still use the skills I developed shooting my recurve with my compound. When you do feel like you are ready to go with a compound (if you ever do) you should look for a few key points that will set one bow above the other in your mind.

#1 Forgiveness- When I say this it applies to the cam system on the bow, there are many bows out there that pull very hard and some that are perfect. What you are looking for in a cam system is an easy pull back into your knocking point (where you hold the string to your face) without any shake or harsh pull over. When you start pulling different bows back you will see what I mean.

#2 Length/weight- the longer and heavier your bow the better you will be able to aim and hold your pin on the target. Look for a bow in the 34-38 inch range.

#3 Grip- this may not seem important but a large chunky grip will thro off your shoot by putting un needed pressure on the bow. An ideal grip is thin and shaped for a perfect shoot.

#4 Draw weight- this is the force you have to exert to pull back your bow. If you cant pull back your bow while sitting it has to heavy of a draw weight.

When selecting a bow shoot every different bow you can get your hands on and if you cant pull the maximum weight of the bow have someone pull it for you so you can see if the cams are harsher with a larger draw weight.

And remember were still growing and clumsey so get something you can grow with thats tough as nails


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

WOWcham makes a good point I forgot to metnion- if you start shooting your own longbows, you will be able to easily replace them for stronger bows without having to spend $800. If you shoot everyday, you should be able to increase the pull of your bow by 5# after a month or two of constant practice. Stronger bows, of course, give you more "wiggle room" lest you shoot a thick bone or what not. Of course, getting used to shooting a 65# or 70# longbow after a year or so of shooting will make a compound a piece of cake, and will allow you MUCH greater accuracy than you would have had before, as compounds are easier to shoot (physically) than longbows- and allow you to shoot a much stronger one (say, 80#). It will also train you to shoot more accurately, so when/if you choose to switch to a compound, you won't have as much trouble keeping tight groups very quickly (which, provided your set up is right, wouldn't be very difficult with a compound in the first place).


----------



## Randy2245 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are looking to buy a bow i have one you might be interested in.


----------

